# Daughter broke arm !!!!



## slyder

Not quite sure how it happened I went down at the top of the hill. By the time I reached her it was to late. 
She said she went off a big roller and got forward and cartwheeled or slammed on her arm some how or she may have tried to catch her fall I don't know. 

Not happy with myself. Not sure if this was to much to soon. She has riden this feature many times. Kinda a large high roller that doesn't really shoot you up but if you carry to much speed not sure, again I only saw the after math.


----------



## cav0011

I understand wanting to blame yourself but bottomline is accidents happen. She was probably feeling really confident and let her heart get ahead of her skills. 

Sorry to hear about her misfortune though.


----------



## linvillegorge

Oh fuck! That just hurts to look at! I was assuming it was a forearm. Damn, that's a tough break, quite literally.

Don't be hard on yourself. Shit happens and broken bones heal.


----------



## chomps1211

Awww man!  so sorry to hear that!! I hope she's not doing too bad considering that's one hell of a gnarly looking break! Putting out positive vibes for a speedy recovery for her. 


I Never had any kids myself, but I imagine you r going to beat on yourself over this, and would do so even if you were nowhere near the hill when this happened. Seems a pretty natural response for a father. I wouldnt expect anything I could say would change that! 

Even so, try not to be too hard on yourself. She was doing something she enjoyed and you participated and supported her in that activity! Not a ton of parents that can/would do thay!!

Best wishes tothe both of you!


----------



## ksup3erb

Ouch. Really sorry to hear this. Hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Bamfboardman

Definitely isn't your fault man. It's a really bad break but it could have been a lot worse. Just make sure she gets plenty of milk and gets some sun. Broke my collarbone in September and I made the mistake of not taking calcium pills.


----------



## Chef Jer

Don't blame yourself Slyder nothing you could have done to prevent it. Shit happens and bones heal.


----------



## Argo

We see 2-3 a day of those proximal humerus fx. Don't be hard on yourself. Just make sure she learns to keep her arms in. She will heel and ski/board again..


----------



## Donutz

Just make sure the cast gets a lot of art.


----------



## ksup3erb

^ this. Every kid breaks something. Not your fault. She will heal and come back stronger.


----------



## john doe

It is far far far better to have a break like that then to have had her shoulder dislocate. She'll be 100% in a few months. How's she taking it?


----------



## chomps1211

Donutz said:


> Just make sure the cast gets a lot of art.


Oh yeah!! A cast would be a heli cool place for die cuts n stickers, right? :bowdown:


----------



## slyder

Hey everyone thanks for the well wishes and positive thoughts and to not blame myself. That part is hard since I know it is her 1st real year riding.

Now we add concussion to the list as well. Which I was unaware of. She must have been really flying. 
All throughout this year in our little time learning park I have always drilled starting small and progressing safely and hitting features correctly and safely. Today she did have good speed the 1st time we hit this feature and she got nice little (safe in my mind and controlled) air. Which is what this feature is meant for, it is in the progression (beginner) park. 

Lack of experience in all aspects, I think she just misjudged her speed.
She is kinda down, I'm sure combination of pain and mixed emotions. I think and hope and from all I can tell, we had a great season riding together and I always rode where she wanted to. Worst part is it was her pushing to go to the park today. I said lets take it easy as it was snowing and visibility was good but not the best.

No cast yet, the break is so high they can't immobilize it with a cast so sling for now. Orthopedic at the end of the week to make sure its lining up properly otherwise surgery and pins. Crossing my fingers the later is not the case. 

Again thanks everyone I will miss my riding partner !!!!!


----------



## ksup3erb

slyder said:


> Hey everyone thanks for the well wishes and positive thoughts and to not blame myself. That part is hard since I know it is her 1st real year riding.
> 
> Now we add concussion to the list as well. Which I was unaware of. She must have been really flying.
> All throughout this year in our little time learning park I have always drilled starting small and progressing safely and hitting features correctly and safely. Today she did have good speed the 1st time we hit this feature and she got nice little (safe in my mind and controlled) air. Which is what this feature is meant for, it is in the progression (beginner) park.
> 
> Lack of experience in all aspects, I think she just misjudged her speed.
> She is kinda down, I'm sure combination of pain and mixed emotions. I think and hope and from all I can tell, we had a great season riding together and I always rode where she wanted to. Worst part is it was her pushing to go to the park today. I said lets take it easy as it was snowing and visibility was good but not the best.
> 
> No cast yet, the break is so high they can't immobilize it with a cast so sling for now. Orthopedic at the end of the week to make sure its lining up properly otherwise surgery and pins. Crossing my fingers the later is not the case.
> 
> Again thanks everyone I will miss my riding partner !!!!!


I have a cousin who is a (plastic) surgeon in Milwaukee...while I'm sure you're getting fine medical care let me know if I can see if he knows an orthopedic..


----------



## Argo

We do surgery same day on those, try to get to an ortho sooner. No reason to wait.


----------



## ryguy15

Good luck hope surgery won't be needed and she must have been hauling or just poped hard?


----------



## Noreaster

Sorry to hear that, man. Vibes to your girl. A complicated surgery for sure, but kids are a resilient bunch and generally heal better and faster.


----------



## MarshallV82

Well, Hopefully it's a good lesson on how to bail! 

Getting your kids active is awesome, just make sure she stays stoked with riding while she's sidelined. There's so many kids these days that just fuck off, She has a great story to tell and something to brag about in school now! 

Now that the pain is gone she'll love the attention. Don't feel bad, you're awesome. I wish my sisters would introduce snow sliding to my nephews and nieces.


----------



## killclimbz

Definitely not your fault at all. Sucks and it's okay to feel bad for her but not your fault. 

We all have to take our lumps in life. This is hers.

+++ vibes her way that this is a quick and easy recovery.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PalmerFreak

Yikes, that looks painful!! Positive vibes her way for a fast recovery. 

Don't beat yourself up, this kind of stuff happens to kids - they all think they're invincible.  This could have happened falling off a bike or scooter or on the playground at school - you can't be there all the time.


----------



## Kevin137

Man that sucks, but you need to remember that it is definitely not your fault, and that you can hit the same feature 1000 times at the same speed and you are gonna fall once or twice regardless, a moments lapse of concentration and or catching an edge and that is the result, a learning curve for sure, but for her and not you.

I am dreading the moment i have to call my g/f that i am in the hospital with her son, my stepson with a break of something... But i know it will happen one day that is for sure... But the fun he has and the enjoyment he gets is worth the resulting guaranteed hospital visits...

We discussed this only yesterday on the way back from the slopes after he went off his biggest jump yet, and she understands that if he tries this stuff it will happen...

Keep smiling, keep her interest up, and look forward to the next one...


----------



## lernr

+++ vibes your way!


----------



## Pigpen

Ah that sucks, sorry to hear man!
Hope for a quick recovery!


----------



## kaborkian

john doe said:


> It is far far far better to have a break like that then to have had her shoulder dislocate. She'll be 100% in a few months. How's she taking it?


No doubt, shoulder tears are the worst. My son went into the boards wrong, meaning shoulder first, and missed a month of hockey. He was in pain for the rest of the season, which was a couple of months, and it wasn't torn. Take forever to heal, sometimes literally. When he broke his arm earlier, he was playing again pain free in 6 weeks.

Oh, and I'm with Argo. Not to sound negative, but that's very likely gonna get some hardware. I know it sounds shitty, but it's really pretty straightforward and will heal well. As you already know, can't do much with a cast...

And to echo the rest, it's just life. Kids break shit. Bruises and hardware make for cool stories. If you were closer, you would have caught her, right? Yea, didn't think so. Sucks today, you and she will be laughing about it soon.


----------



## slyder

Just to clarify a point that has been mentioned a few times. No I wouldn't have tried to catch my daughter. We ride in very close proximity and I know the features well. 

All I would have done was tell her to slow down or bail. So knows both those terms. Might it still have happened, of course. I still think I could/should have been a bit closer to monitor her. Again this was her 1st full season riding and our beginning of her/our park learning. 

I also know this could have happened on a groomer, which she actually did do to the same arm a few weeks prior. She was getting a little over confident and on a speed run, wiped out bending her arm back straining her shoulder. Absolutely nothing I could do and I was comfortable with her going that fast. Her turns are progressing nice, she needs to use a more knee flexion in her turns but what newbie doesn't. 

Thanks for all the well wishes she is in good spirits. She actually was watching a ton of park videos on her ipad from the couch and had the energy to show me the new Capita park board she wants for next season. So I think these are all good signs :yahoo:


----------



## BigmountainVMD

It looks rough, but it's definitely really lucky the fracture didn't get to the joint. And I agree with some of the above statements. Definitely some pins and a rod or possibly a couple plates.


----------



## DirtyD27

Looks like she also sustained an A/C (Acromialclavicular) joint separation. bummer.


----------



## poutanen

Ouch! Hope she heals up well, good thing with kids is the heal like champs. 



Argo said:


> We see 2-3 a day of those proximal humerus fx. Don't be hard on yourself.* Just make sure she learns to keep her arms in.* She will heel and ski/board again..


Yeah it seems like to many injuries are from appendages out trying to save you from a fall. Maybe beginner instructors should teach people to bring their arms in and sort of go into the fetal position when they fall?!?


----------



## atr3yu

DirtyD27 said:


> Looks like she also sustained an A/C (Acromialclavicular) joint separation. bummer.


My friend just destroyed his AC two days ago after his skier friend ran over the back of his board. 4 screws, 1 plate and 5 month recovery the doctor is thinking. Just nuts what can happen so easily. It also happened on a green run maybe 50 meters in front of the lodge.

Vibes for your daughter, she will be back better than even I am sure!


----------



## andrewdod

slyder said:


> Just to clarify a point that has been mentioned a few times. No I wouldn't have tried to catch my daughter. We ride in very close proximity and I know the features well.
> 
> All I would have done was tell her to slow down or bail. So knows both those terms. Might it still have happened, of course. I still think I could/should have been a bit closer to monitor her. Again this was her 1st full season riding and our beginning of her/our park learning.
> 
> I also know this could have happened on a groomer, which she actually did do to the same arm a few weeks prior. She was getting a little over confident and on a speed run, wiped out bending her arm back straining her shoulder. Absolutely nothing I could do and I was comfortable with her going that fast. Her turns are progressing nice, she needs to use a more knee flexion in her turns but what newbie doesn't.
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes she is in good spirits. She actually was watching a ton of park videos on her ipad from the couch and had the energy to show me the new Capita park board she wants for next season. So I think these are all good signs :yahoo:


Damn, better buy her that board now man. She is daddy's little girl hahahaha! I'm glad shes doing well thats a tough break.


----------



## Madbob14

atr3yu said:


> My friend just destroyed his AC two days ago after his skier friend ran over the back of his board. 4 screws, 1 plate and 5 month recovery the doctor is thinking. Just nuts what can happen so easily. It also happened on a green run maybe 50 meters in front of the lodge.
> 
> Vibes for your daughter, she will be back better than even I am sure!


Out of curiosity...what happens when someone runs into and injures you ? Does the guy who ran into you have to pay your medical bills?

I know healthcare is free for Canadians but....how about in the US?


----------



## snowklinger

we got mad lawyers yo.


----------



## MarshallV82

Madbob14 said:


> Out of curiosity...what happens when someone runs into and injures you ? Does the guy who ran into you have to pay your medical bills?
> 
> I know healthcare is free for Canadians but....how about in the US?


Most people have insurance through their company or something, just a co-pay for each visit most likely. If it was a buddy of his I'm sure he'll just eat the costs, they were probably both fucking around anyway.


----------



## poutanen

Madbob14 said:


> I know healthcare is free for Canadians but....how about in the US?


FREE?!?!?!? :RantExplode:

The docs don't work for free, the hospitals aren't free, we just pay for them with our taxes!


----------



## jml22

Depends on your insurance plan.
A surgery for something like this can run 30-60 k depending on who you goto.
Cheapest insurance plans are like 1-5 grand and have a 6k deductible and ou to of pocket max for 20 k
Meaning..... you have to pay 6k before insurance kicks in, and then most insurance only cover 70% up to 20k.
Fucking ridiculous how much it costs for this stuff.
Don't ever take your Canadian healthcare plan for granted because it's there when you need it.
I've seen so many broken bones and people don't want to goto the emergency room because it costs thousands!


----------



## atr3yu

poutanen said:


> FREE?!?!?!? :RantExplode:
> 
> The docs don't work for free, the hospitals aren't free, we just pay for them with our taxes!


In BC we pay MSP, which is a Medical Service Plan "tax", maybe that's federal?? Not sure. The thing is that it is monthly and not deducted from a pay cheque, so I just don't pay it. You cannot be denied health care in Canada.


----------



## Fewdfreak

atr3yu said:


> In BC we pay MSP, which is a Medical Service Plan "tax", maybe that's federal?? Not sure. The thing is that it is monthly and not deducted from a pay cheque, so I just don't pay it. You cannot be denied health care in Canada.


I'm no expert but I'm sure there are ups and downs to both systems. I had a Canadian friend that had ridiculous gallstones and needed her gallbladder removed but in Canada it wasn't "urgent" enough so she had to get like on a waiting list for three months. After suffering for so long already she said eff it and went to Montana and had the surgery where lucky for her, her brother paid for it.

I know I am off topic but insurance and the health care system just makes my head dizzy... I deal with it at work all the time and always have to refer those questions higher up because it seems there are so many things that can unintentionally screw someone over.


----------



## t21

Speedy recovery to your daugther! she'd be back before you know it!


----------



## millenium3love

not too long ago i was riding and i popped up on a box from the very beginning and some dude on skis hoped on half way through and slammed into me and broke my collar bone and just laughed jabbed me with his pole thing and took off down the mountain i had to walk all the way down


----------



## Varza

As others have said, don't blame yourself and all the best to your daughter as she recovers. She'll be an awesome boarder in no time 

^ The post right above I find hard to believe. That is, I find it hard to believe that anyone could be such a shitty human being!  I would have sought the guy out and strangled him :RantExplode:


----------



## slyder

*Update 2-17-14*

Well the funk is back. 
She had her appointment today and it wasn't good. The hope of the bones shifting and realigning are out the window. Yes this sounds weird but it is a real diagnosis. 

She is getting surgery Wednesday morning. Things got worse !!! Not totally sure what they are doing I still need to talk with the wife. Waiting for some quite time to not panic, scare or stir up any other negative emotion in my daughter










Keep her in your thoughts, and thanks for all the previous well wishes.
It really does mean a lot to me and her


----------



## chomps1211

++++many, many positive vibes for her, and for you & your family!++++++



...not to mention a prayer or two! :thumbsup:


----------



## DevilWithin

Sending positive vibes to you and your daughter!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

That does not look good, so close to the shoulder. Big VIBES!!! to ya all.


----------



## PalmerFreak

Oh crap that looks painful - even more so than the first X-ray!!

I broke my clavicle in two places about 10 years ago snowboarding and it didn't look anywhere near as bad as that. 

Positive vibes and best wishes for a positive outcome!!


----------



## andrewdod

good lord... i dont know how your daughter isnt in agony...


----------



## t21

Massive vibes to your daugther and your family, hope that everything goes well for her surgery and recovery. Wish you all the best.


----------



## slyder

*Daughter doing well !!!*

Hey gang, it's been a real long day. My daughter is back home and resting comfortably. Surgery went well and fast and the best outcome. She got 3 pins, plate and screw were not needed, thank goodness. 

The worse part was post-op. She was in a lot of pain and received 10mg Morphine (2 5mg doses) and they couldn't give her anymore. She was still in a lot of pain so they switched to Percocet and that also wasn't helping. It also got doubled up and we were finally able to get her pain under control. 

She was a brave girl and now just time to heal. Everything is looking good for a full recovery. She talked today about riding next year and has been looking at boards. So it appears this is a bump in the road and her enjoyment of our time out weighed this injury.
Thanks to all for the vibes and well wishes !!!


----------



## Deacon

they're going to take the hardware out when she heals, yeah? Glad to hear surgery went well and she's on the mend.


----------



## DevilWithin

Good to see both of you smiling at the end of the day! Really happy to hear everything turned out well and they only needed to put in the pins. 

Even better news to hear that she is already talking about next season and looking at new boards! I'm thinking that she may have some leverage on old pops and may be able to talk him into getting her a shiny new board. Very cool :eusa_clap:

I hope she has a speedy recovery and heals up soon.


----------



## slyder

Had I had the funds it would have been by her side upon coming out of surgery :thumbsup:


----------



## t21

Glad that it went well on surgery:thumbsup: Hope the recovery/rehab goes good also. New board for her on the future:laugh:


----------



## Donutz

t21 said:


> Glad that it went well on surgery:thumbsup: Hope the recovery/rehab goes good also. New board for her on the future:laugh:


Memo to daughter: Ad-day eeling-fay uilty-gay. o-gay or-fay expensive, eh.


----------



## Noreaster

Donutz said:


> Memo to daughter: Ad-day eeling-fay uilty-gay. o-gay or-fay expensive, eh.


Last year my kid hit a jump, broke two front teeth off at gum line, fractured third. A root canal, two crowns and one veneer later, if I remember correctly, I got an epiphany - snowboarding is fucking expensive. 

Slyder, all the best vibes to you and your daughter. Percocet doesn't work on everybody, in fact I'm surprised they didn't go with Vicodin first.


----------



## lab49232

This makes me hate myself for all the sh** I put my parents through, but after roughly 7 broken bones and even a life flight ON MOTHER'S DAY I have to say kids are gonna get hurt, and as adults we just have to expect it. I was terrible for my parents and while they blamed themselves a lot it was really on me because.... well... that's life. We all have gone through our fair share, it's hard to watch but it's life. As Fight Club told us, the fist time you realize you aren't made of glass you start to appreciate getting hit. Feel bad for the pain but help them power through and realize she is bigger than the injury. It sucks but it is life and we all end up better off after our injuries! Sick as it may sound I now appreciate my broken arms, head injuries, etc. more and it's those injuries that helped me understand the fragile life that we all live.


----------



## PalmerFreak

Glad things went well and best hopes for a speedy recovery!!


----------



## Kevin137

slyder said:


> Had I had the funds it would have been by her side upon coming out of surgery :thumbsup:


Well i for one would kick in $10 dollars towards the board of her choice if others will...  And then you can go get what she wants NOW... 

Set up a paypal or similar so we can help out... 

Best of luck for her recovery, and hope it goes well and quickly...!!!


----------



## DevilWithin

Great idea! I'd be glad to pitch in to help out too. Definitely want to see her get back out there next season!


----------



## chomps1211

DevilWithin said:


> Great idea! I'd be glad to pitch in to help out too. Definitely want to see her get back out there next season!


That is a good idea! We can help dear ol' dad with his guilt complex  :eusa_clap: and give your daughter some real positive motivation for in her recovery!! I can certainly afford to kick in a ten spot. (...one less pizza after riding!) lol!

Slyder, if you wouldn't feel to awkward accepting something like that? Set it up and one of us can post a thread with the particulars. It would be a nice spontaneous gesture as Kevin thought of it.


----------



## slyder

Guys that is most generous !!! but I can't do that. Honest it is a great offer but I don't feel deserving of something like this. 
She is doing well, her spirits are high and she is talking about next year already.

This is a great community and many members have helped me and my family in so many ways already. The support shown for her, I and my sons over the 4 years I've been on here has always been supportive and helpful. 

Again thankful but I must decline -Scott

I just told her of this thread along with my answer that I must decline, she had a huge smile and "thank you" directly from her.


----------



## Kevin137

I understand your answer but this is not for YOU, it is because your daughter has fight and spirit, and we want to put a smile on her face while she is recovering... And sometimes it is just not your choice... Hehe

That is what community is about in my eyes, and you certainly do your bit here, so to be able to do this for your daughter would be a way of repaying you for your time and effort helping others...

We may not be able to fully fund this, but between us, we can certainly help out to do this for her...!!!

But it is your decision for sure... 

Good luck with getting her healthy again...


----------



## PalmerFreak

I'd kick in too if you change your mind. I've got some cash in my PayPal account that's burning a hole in my pocket.......


----------



## slyder

*short video of her 2 short seasons*

Ok I"ve been playing with making videos, fun but still learning. 
I just put together a short vid (less than 1 minute) of some of last year with this year. 
It also has the feature that she broke her arm on towards the end.


----------



## ksup3erb

slyder said:


> Ok I"ve been playing with making videos, fun but still learning.
> I just put together a short vid (less than 1 minute) of some of last year with this year.
> It also has the feature that she broke her arm on towards the end.


Very thoughtful!! Dad of the year!


----------



## dsdavis

This has been a great thread! So sorry to hear about her injury, but I'm so glad she's recovering, and hasn't been scared away from boarding.

I have an 11 year old daughter who is just learning to ride. You are a good guy, and a good dad, slyder!

That was a cool video! We'll be at that point some day..trading the rental gear for her first board of her own!


----------



## slyder

I was going to wait till next week but might as well share. 
A few weeks back the daughter actually asked if she could hit the slopes, even if it was just the bunny hill, before the season was over. She even promised not to fall !! How do you say *no *to that....easily  This with all the texts on the new board she would like to get. It just proved to me she is still in a good mindset for next year. 

Next Friday she goes in for surgery to remove the pins. Dr says there is good bone growth and we have her on extra calcium doses in the morning and at night. Major plus for the development of new bone and taking care of the ones we have. You can see the growth around the outside of the bone. Bone remodeling will take place over time to the point you really won't be able to tell the break was there at all. 










DsDavis, it's great times. I'm sure you will be building these similar memories with your daughter :thumbsup:


----------



## PalmerFreak

Awesome news Slyder!!


----------



## chomps1211

Awesome!!! Just awesome news! :thumbsup:


----------



## dsdavis

That *is* great news, slyder!

The bones do look like they're mending! 

She's a trooper!


----------



## Deacon

happy she's on the mend buddy! even better to hear her attitude is great! :thumbsup:


----------



## SnowDogWax

Video is good example of progression, has your daughter had any lessons. It might be a good idea after her injury to get one or two. Instructor might see something she she needs to correct before going back into park.


----------



## czoid74

what vid program are you using? my daughter took a spill this year, your post came immediately to mind... she was ok just a lil shook up... thank god..scared the hell out of me... she is only 8


----------



## slyder

czoid74 said:


> what vid program are you using? my daughter took a spill this year, your post came immediately to mind... she was ok just a lil shook up... thank god..scared the hell out of me... she is only 8


Just Windows Movie Maker. I DL'd other but this seems to work ok for now. When I get some more funds I"ll pick up a different editing software. 
I mainly use this for memories and simple edits and reviewing tricks so I can see what we are doing wrong/right.

Glad you daughter was ok. My daughter caught a few edges this year as well and was quite shaken as well. One was at a good clip, heel edge falling down the fall line. That parental instinct takes over fast. I also try to minimize it with lots of smiles, and words, like when she was small. If I make it seem ok sometimes they just shake it off. Other times, like the one I mentioned, one more run and she was done. To come back another day, I always let them make that call.

Enjoy the times and memories to come. I have had a great 4 yrs riding with all 3 of my kids. Memories for me I will always have. We can't afford fancy vacations but this (I'm hoping) will be good times and memories that they will always have as well, snowboarding with their dad all winter long


----------



## wrathfuldeity

slyder said:


> That parental instinct takes over fast. I also try to minimize it with lots of smiles, and words, like when she was small. If I make it seem ok sometimes they just shake it off. Other times, like the one I mentioned, one more run and she was done. To come back another day, I always let them make that call.


Glad to hear the recovery is going well and that she still has the fire burning. The infamous family dad saying around our house is: "ehh...its far from your heart...ur not going to die today"


----------



## slyder

*update 4-10-14*

Hey gang, The forum is a little slow as many of our seasons are ended or winding down. 
I just wanted to update everyone on the daughter. She is doing well, not totally released for activity yet. There is new bone growth and I lost track of how many weeks since the surgery. 

Here is a non gory pic of the pins the surgeon removed. I think the measurements on the tool are MM but not positive. 










Just tonight she was showing me a bunch of park videos. Saying silly but somewhat honest comments like: Can I ride this type of rail, can I hit a jump like that, etc. Park stuff that you great riders are doing, most of the stuff I can't do for sure. 

Over the last several weeks she has also been looking at many boards she would like to get. Of course it's all about the graphic and not the board. Very girly boards some great boards some that don't fit her style or future style of riding. 

I guess basically all this info points to the fact that she will still be my "park buddy" next year.









Kinda leads me to this question. Since I'm self taught on park and an ok park rider still learning. I know the fundamentals and I think I"ve been doing all right by her. How do I teach her ? As many of you know our park can be sketchy. We dont' have park instructors so to say. I swear by my Snowboard Addiction videos and I want her to watch them to get an understanding of what, how to advance. All the great input from so many of you forum members as well

Any suggestions for me/us as I really don't want this years season ending crash to repeat itself. I know I can't hold her hand and it happens but with starting park almost immediately next year that would be a long season if an injury happens again. Probably divorce papers as well. 
Just looking for some insight/direction. 

We do have Mighty Midwest Snowboard Tour that comes close to me but it is always New Years Eve/Day and we can never attend so looking at some/any other options.

Thanks again


----------



## Deacon

glad to hear she's healing up so well and she's got her mind right for next season!:thumbsup:


----------



## t21

Happy to hear she is healing good:thumbsup: but DAMN! those pins just gives me the chills well, i guess another 8 months to wait:sad:


----------



## Donutz

Slyder, are you within weekend-trip distance of a big mountain that might have park lessons? Maybe a family road-trip early in the season with a pre-booked lesson for your daughter.


----------



## Argo

Make an early season trip to copper. Do the Woodward freestyle lessons. Their coaches are legit. Skiers and snowboarders..... We spend a lot of time there in the summer and fall.


----------



## mosf88

slyder said:


> Kinda leads me to this question. Since I'm self taught on park and an ok park rider still learning. I know the fundamentals and I think I"ve been doing all right by her. How do I teach her ? As many of you know our park can be sketchy. We dont' have park instructors so to say. I swear by my Snowboard Addiction videos and I want her to watch them to get an understanding of what, how to advance. All the great input from so many of you forum members as well
> Thanks again


I would absolutely recommend park lessons. Videos are great but they give no feedback. You are not too far from Wilmot. Go there and set up a private or semi private lesson with Adam. Great instructor, level 3, and all-around great guy. He got my son and I started on park (I was 45 at the time...)


----------



## slyder

mosf88 I may take you up on that. Right now I have some feelers out for next season with some of the local park riders in my area. ****I know park riders aren't instructors**** so exploring all options at this point. 
Plus as I said our year here is over, spring has arrived in the lower Midwest so this is all exploratory and planning at this point. Trying to give her a step up and get some professional instruction since I will be able to afford a few lessons for her this coming season. (mosf88 maybe send me his info if you know it, I can contact him in the off season just to chat/touch base)

So-Gnar Mighty Midwest Snowboard Camp is one of the pro camps that comes through our area and I always wanted to let the boys go. As you can see the dates are horrible for WI & IL Christmas and New Years, ain't gonna happen...
I wish we had better dates as I truly think this would have been our best option. 










Argo, my financial situation is better this year but something of this caliber is out of my grasp. My wife brought up the idea and we are truly trying to consider this, a trip out west for a week Feb or March for the whole family. 
The boys and since the daughter rides, wife said she would like to see us take a trip. My wife doesn't ride so she said she'd be happy to take in a spa and some shopping. Price I have to pay I guess, but more on this in another thread at a later date.


----------



## PalmerFreak

Wow, that's some serious hardware!! I wish you would reconsider letting us start a fund for her new snowboard - especially if you have to lay out $$$ for a trip out west next year. What Capita board is she looking at? Probably some great deals right about now.


----------



## chomps1211

Slyder, _Great_ news about your daughter's recovery! 

...I will second the statement that those pins give me chills! Your daughter is a "Better Man than I!!!"


----------



## Derp

slyder said:


> mosf88 I may take you up on that. Right now I have some feelers out for next season with some of the local park riders in my area. ****I know park riders aren't instructors**** so exploring all options at this point.
> Plus as I said our year here is over, spring has arrived in the lower Midwest so this is all exploratory and planning at this point. Trying to give her a step up and get some professional instruction since I will be able to afford a few lessons for her this coming season. (mosf88 maybe send me his info if you know it, I can contact him in the off season just to chat/touch base)
> 
> So-Gnar Mighty Midwest Snowboard Camp is one of the pro camps that comes through our area and I always wanted to let the boys go. As you can see the dates are horrible for WI & IL Christmas and New Years, ain't gonna happen...
> I wish we had better dates as I truly think this would have been our best option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Argo, my financial situation is better this year but something of this caliber is out of my grasp. My wife brought up the idea and we are truly trying to consider this, a trip out west for a week Feb or March for the whole family.
> The boys and since the daughter rides, wife said she would like to see us take a trip. My wife doesn't ride so she said she'd be happy to take in a spa and some shopping. Price I have to pay I guess, but more on this in another thread at a later date.


If our "west" meant Cali, you would HAVE to let me know. I'd totally take a week of vaca again out there and stay with my kid. Summit has a incredible "family" park area that ALL of your kids would appreciate.


----------



## slyder

*Thread Revival...*

Update for daughter: 

This year has been up & down. We started early Nov just fine. Her and I getting out, having a great time, no park. It started to slow down, she had lost her passion or just her interests have changed. Not much a dad can do there. I always asked her if she'd like to go riding, answer was mostly no.

Mid season came and I was able to get her out a few times. We even met Natalie from SBF. Than like early season, her interest waned. 

There was probably a month break early-mid-late season, give er take...

Late season (now) her and I have gotten out a few times and she has gone with a friend lately as well. Friends parent drops them off at the ski hill I pick them up and ride for a few hours with them on/off. One week they were there 4 times, so that is good. 

Back drop done, * present * her and I have gotten out a few times. The last time we did she expressed interest in the park again. She has been very hot & cold about getting back into the park on anything: small rollers, dance floor, very easy boxes. 
Today she very much wanted to hit some boxes and very small jump (table top) nice entry level stuff. Took a little coaxing, but she did great.










Good form and speed from my newbie dad coaching eye. Body in line, knees slightly bent, arms in line with board head looking to end of feature. She loved it :jumping1:
There were some very small rollers we hit and understandably she was gun shy but I didn't push her, only encouraged her. Small steps, slow speed, good form and just ride over the top. No pics but it was successful. Baby steps. 

I'm hoping these last 5 weeks we can slowly hit some simple park stuff together. Hoping to have more pics and progress reports. 
So much better than last years report of surgery and small steps to build her confidence and let her progress at her pace and just have fun.


----------



## Deacon

slyder said:


> Update for daughter:
> 
> This year has been up & down. We started early Nov just fine. Her and I getting out, having a great time, no park. It started to slow down, she had lost her passion or just her interests have changed. Not much a dad can do there. I always asked her if she'd like to go riding, answer was mostly no.
> 
> Mid season came and I was able to get her out a few times. We even met Natalie from SBF. Than like early season, her interest waned.
> 
> There was probably a month break early-mid-late season, give er take...
> 
> Late season (now) her and I have gotten out a few times and she has gone with a friend lately as well. Friends parent drops them off at the ski hill I pick them up and ride for a few hours with them on/off. One week they were there 4 times, so that is good.
> 
> Back drop done, * present * her and I have gotten out a few times. The last time we did she expressed interest in the park again. She has been very hot & cold about getting back into the park on anything: small rollers, dance floor, very easy boxes.
> Today she very much wanted to hit some boxes and very small jump (table top) nice entry level stuff. Took a little coaxing, but she did great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good form and speed from my newbie dad coaching eye. Body in line, knees slightly bent, arms in line with board head looking to end of feature. She loved it :jumping1:
> There were some very small rollers we hit and understandably she was gun shy but I didn't push her, only encouraged her. Small steps, slow speed, good form and just ride over the top. No pics but it was successful. Baby steps.
> 
> I'm hoping these last 5 weeks we can slowly hit some simple park stuff together. Hoping to have more pics and progress reports.
> So much better than last years report of surgery and small steps to build her confidence and let her progress at her pace and just have fun.


Glad to here, my Natalie hasn't gone back out since she broke her board, even though i bought her a new one.


----------



## poutanen

slyder said:


> Update for daughter:


Right on! Just remember the passion seems to come in waves. I was at the hill all the time in my early teens, late teens I think I was more worried about buying a car and smoking pot. Early twenties I started getting back into it and each year have done more and more since then.

On the other hand, my parents made me play hockey as a kid (it's what pretty much all of us do as kids) and I can't stand the game...


----------



## Kevin137

They are kids, they will always have times when it is not so much fun, you are doing all you can, being supportive and positive and allowing her to ride when she wants....

Good for you. 

I hope she does get the passion back, but i understand how it can be a little frustrating as well...


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

Glad to see your daughter is back out there this season! if you ever do plan a trip out to Colo let me know and maybe I can ride with you guys and give you a few tips.


----------

